# Small Miracles



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have shared some of the unhappy news about my Lhasa lately, I thought I should share this too.

I realized I have something today that I did not have on Thursday of last week. Let me back up. On Thursday, I had resolved to do what was best and right and the one thing that I have feared and dreaded. In the early morning hours on Thursday I was sitting at the Vet’s office cradling the limp near lifeless body of my little guy Boo Boo. I was saying good bye. I don’t know why I did not send my eight year old granddaughter to work with my husband that morning because she has issues with loss. Now she would have to sit on the bench with me, and somehow I would hold myself together to get us both through.

On this morning, as fate would have, it the two Vets who have been following Boo Boo’s illness both had emergencies, so the young fellow who had not seen Boo Boo in maybe two years greeted us. I explained how Boo Boo started vomiting the night before, how in the wee hours I found him out in the bushes near the woods. Boo Boo was fading before our eyes. The Vet launched into all these things it could be--a blockage an infection--there is just something so mesmerizing about fresh eyes and the enthusiasm of youth. I explained about the end stage kidney disease, the heart, his muscle wasting of the last two years, and his age. He started reading the chart, and I remember thinking he’s stalling, he does not want to do start the morning this way, and who would.

My world was much altered in that Boo Boo and I were clear, the sights, sounds, and smell of a busy Vet Hospital were distant and hushed. I thought about the trip over, the traffic frantic in the morning rush. My car seemed to be in slow motion black and lumbering, like a funeral procession. Funny where one’s thoughts wander: my car is white and was keeping up with the traffic just fine. The vet pulled me out of my mental ramblings and said he really would feel better doing a blood profile and x-rays before making any decisions. I really don’t know what made me say yes to the blood panel; I said no to the x- ray.

For fifteen more minutes, I cradled my cold and limp boy. Foremost in my thoughts, he was still mine to hold and touch if only for a few more minutes. Boo Boo’s panel showed his kidneys have normal values among other vague abnormalities, so I agreed if they could stabilize Boo Boo, we would do more tests. I told my granddaughter we were leaving Boo Boo at the hospital. She was sure he was not going to come back home. Her opinion changed when we were asked to bring Boo Boo’s Prednisone and Encard, and she decided we were not leaving him to die. I was relieved but terrified my boy was going to die alone in a cage.

By evening I was informed Boo Boo was up on his front legs and had pulled out his catheter, that dogs in end stage kidney disease usually do not respond that quickly to hydration. Still I held on to the fear I would get a call that Boo Boo was gone. On Friday I was told I could pick up Boo Boo so he could be weaned off Prednisone for testing the following Friday. I was stunned--in my mind he was near death, and now they wanted me to take a very sick dog home! My husband finished the call because my brain was sluggish and would not, could not work through the news. I heard my husband saying “Addison’s crisis”--the Vet thinks Boo Boo has Addison’s. 

Boo Boo is home, and it is surreal. I am reminded of that episode in the TV program “House” when Wilson’s girlfriend almost dies on the bus and House brings her out of her coma for a few hours. The difference is the hours have turned to days, and what I have today that was missing on Thursday is hope. I can’t pinpoint when I lost it, didn’t even notice it was gone. I felt the return and was at first frightened of its power. I tried to tap it down, but it burns too brightly for me to contain. I must keep Boo Boo calm so he does not crash while off his steroids, just until Friday morning so they can give him the ACTH stimulation test that is the only true way to know for sure if it is Addison’s. I fully understand it might not be Addison’s, it could be something else like cancer, or it could be kidney disease. The dog I brought home Friday still has the worn and ravaged body, yet suddenly the spirit and zest for life that have been missing these few years is back. I don’t know what the future holds; my granddaughter and I have together witnessed a small miracle, and both of us have found the courage to hope. Yes, Alison, very sick dogs don’t always die, sometimes they come home, and someday you will see people come home, too. 

The picture is of Misty and Boo Boo, it took her almost a year to accept the advances of the blind boy, now she Mothers him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie what an amazing story. I have heard many stories ,but that narrative was the most moving I've heard yet. Praying he still has some life to live. This is so hard, and thanks soooo much for sharing it. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Robbie you could write for Readers Digest. How you can put your fears and emotions on paper if beyond me. I have been there with past pets and know how you feel and felt; but I could never express my feelings as well as you have. I pray that your baby will recover and have more days, months or years of life and pleasure--don't forget word "pleasure". I don't know how I would make it if something happened to Rosie now at my stage of life. I don't think that I could recover. I will remember you and your precious baby in my prayers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah , time for a group prayer again. ? When is good?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so moved by your story. It is beautiful to read. Thanks so much for sharing this. Praying for you and BooBoo.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope your small miracle turns into a major miracle for Boo Boo and for your family.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Praying for a good outcome for Boo Boo! And continued strength for you, Robbie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Robbie. I am so happy that you have found some hope and that, at least for now, Boo Boo is feeling so much better. We will keep you and him in our prayers!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! What an incredible story and journey for you, Boo Boo and your grand daughter!
Praying that Boo continues to fight and that the vet can give you answers!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tears in my eyes. What a precious story, told so well that I could imagine your feelings and wonder how you were bearing it. Sweet small miracles, indeed.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a beautiful update! I'm adding my prayers to the group that Boo Boo pulls through and has many more moons with you and your family.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Robbie! What a wonderfully moving description you have painted for us. I love the sweet picture of Misty watching over Boo Boo. Praying that you will get good news on Friday. Hang in there, Boo Boo!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Oh, Robbie! What a wonderfully moving description you have painted for us. I love the sweet picture of Misty watching over Boo Boo. Praying that you will get good news on Friday. Hang in there, Boo Boo!


(((((((Sending prayers too!))))))))))


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Robbie, as others have already said, what a beautiful writer you are! Thinking of you and little BooBoo and hope that you get good news.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I'm sending prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope all continues to go well for dear Boo Boo.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Robbie,

I am so moved by Boo Boo's story and rally. Bless your heart and Boo Boo's.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. I will keep you and boo boo in my thoughts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: how is Boo Boo doing? :grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Boo Boo made it for his testing this morning, I picked him up around 3 to bring him home, he is back on Prednisone, it always makes him feel better, pending the results. The blood etc was sent to NC State Vet school so we will not have the results until hopefully next week. Even if we drove him there we still would not know until next week and the drive would be very stressful after his crash. Things are good and Alison can go back to being a noisy 8 yr old. Boo Boo has always been nuts for Alison since she was born and my daughter came home with her, Lhasa's not being known for their kid friendliness, I thought I would share a pic of them when she was about 2 and one last yr at 7. Thanks everyone for the kind words, thoughts, and just being here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Robbie,
Your writing of your Boo brought me to the brink of tears and then spirit of hope, you are such a gifted writer and you really encapsulate how our dogs make such a huge impact on our lives, and emotions..

That episode of House is one of the saddest ones, imo..loss is something I wish we never had to experience. I'm relieved Boo is doing well. I really DO think that our positive thoughts and vibes can give them some positive healing energy, in the same way it happens with humans sometimes..those unexplained miracles and healing and reprieve from pain and illness.

We'll be sending more healing vibes his way and I know his days will be filled with all of the love and light that you bring him.

Kara


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thinking about you and Boo Boo and keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

What an amazing story!!! You write so beautifully and I'm so happy to hear Boo Boo is well. I'll be keeping him in my prayers and please keep us posted on his news!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kara, Yes that episode on house was eerie, the thing is I am use to having a dog get sick spend time at the Vet and come home to convalesce for awhile then return to normal. Boo Boo went from near death to up and running in less then 24 hrs. I just kept thinking, this is not real, but it is. Too werid, not that I'm not pleased, just not what one would expect.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I hear you. Boo must've mustered the will to fight it..or just a small miracle, a wonderful one. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Robbie, thank you for sharing your heartwarming story. Sooooo happy to hear Boo is doing well. Continued good health to your precious little one and always in our prayers.


----------

